# **Hey Everyone...Need some input/help...



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi guys...as we all know (or Maybe not know?) Nikki has been boarding some sick Filly's...one has Rhino and the other has a HORRIBLE skin infection. All Nikki's Barn Buddies have been exposed to these two.

Even Petunia who is due ANY day.

 Nikki being the sweety she is...is trying along with her Hubby... to give these guys the care that they need. I can tell you, the Vet visits have been numerous and very costly. Not to mention all the extra bedding/bandages etc....

I was wondering ...can we as a group get together and donate Misc. stuff/junk/fun things for an auction?

It doesn't have to be something costly....it could be a "white elephant" type item even.

For those that donate to the auction the only dollar amount you would pay would be for shipping to the winner.

As an example...I was thinking of donating Summer Bulbs...Raspberry/Strawberry Plants ...I could go outside and dig-dig-dig




: 

What do you all think???

Can we pull it off?

I would also like to get the Horse Forum involved too...if *we* have enough interest on our forum.

Thanks for taking time to read this...post your thoughts ...you can PM me as well...Teri


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 7, 2007)

OK...I'm not a donkey person, but I for one vote YES!!! I have some nick nacky stuff to donate also! Lets help Nikki out!


----------



## jdomep (Mar 7, 2007)

I am in! I have a pink pony halter that doesn't fin my guys and it is just sitting here



I am also willing to just donate some $$ if you set something up...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 7, 2007)

Julie, I have a pinned post for donations of money that goes directly into Nikki's paypal account. If a address is needed for those that dont use paypal~~ you can email me for that [email protected] Teri, GREAT idea, you can count me in on a donation too. I will pin a topic about the auction and anyone wishing to donate a item should post a picture. How do you want to do the winning payment? Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 7, 2007)

*I would be willing to donate something also!



: *


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 7, 2007)

You Guys are GREAT :aktion033:

Staci...you will soon love a Donk of your own....I see it in your future



:

NickNacs ... are PERFECT !!

A "Pink Halter" could go for GOLD !!

Just remember it could be...a "Secret" family recipe



: *sent through the email*

a batch of cookies/candy/fudge



:

ANYTHING...Candles/Tarts/Homemade Soap....ETC.....

Keep the thoughts & ideas coming :aktion033: Teri


----------



## Denali (Mar 7, 2007)

Hmmmm, I am sure I could dig up something to donate, or at the very least, I could buy something!! LOL That is my favorite part, buying!! 

Vicki


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 7, 2007)

Vicki...you are a Nut  lol !!

**By the way...I forgot to mention...my daughter Tiffanie is going to donate some "Hats" she will knit...she has one almost done



She is so excited about this auction



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 8, 2007)

i have a butterfly i can donate. more if i can get welding time, but i have one done right now...


----------



## Koko (Mar 8, 2007)

I might be able to make some baby-size jester hats, or write up some lengthy essay on how to keep a Love In A Mist colony. For all the fact you basically do nothing I think five years of growing them might give me enough, haha.


----------



## jdomep (Mar 8, 2007)

Are we going to do that right here on the donkey forum? or are you setting it up in the LB auction area?


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 8, 2007)

Y'all know I am always up to donate. What would you like, name it...bundle, jewelry or an empathic animal feel?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 8, 2007)

jdomep said:


> Are we going to do that right here on the donkey forum? or are you setting it up in the LB auction area?


Yes, I think this would be the perfect place



: 

and all the monies received going into a Pay Pal acct.

*Great ideas so far :aktion033: Keep them coming....

**pass this thread along to others on the forum if they don't frequent the Donk forum often....

OR send to family & friends that might want to join the auction.

Either to Donate or Bid



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 8, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Count me in! :aktion033: I'm sure I can find some things around here to donate. I will keep checking back to find out what we need to do and how to do it! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]GREAT idea Teri!



:



:



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## lovinarabs (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't have anything to donate, just sent the results of the last tack room cleaning for a fun auction at the rescue we adopted the donkey boys from. But I'll get the old checkbook out when you get this baby up and running. Great idea and for a wonderful person too.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Guys...I just checked out the LB auction site....it is really neat and will be perfect.

It looks as though if you have never participated in it ...you will need to join (I need too)

The fees are great



: 

*Fee Description[/COLOR]**Sale Type**Fee*Auto Repost Fee All Selling Types $0.00 USD Bold Listing Fee All Selling Types $0.00 USD Category Featured Fee All Selling Types $0.50 USD Final Value Fee All Selling Types 5.00%â€  Highlighted Listing Fee All Selling Types $0.00 USD Icon Fee All Selling Types $0.00 USD Image Hosting Fee All Selling Types $0.00 USD Image Preview Fee All Selling Types $0.50 USD Main Featured Fee All Selling Types $1.00 USD *[SIZE=8pt]% from highest value of starting price or reserve price[/SIZE]â€ [SIZE=8pt]% from final sale price[/SIZE]â€¢[SIZE=8pt]Flat fee if the price is between the two numbers in parenthesis[/SIZE]



 


I don't really understand the "Image Preview fee?"

 


The "Final Value" fee is reasonable.

 


* And I think i



f we all put in "Nikki" in the title discription for our items....Members...Friends & Family's will easily find the auctions for Nikki's cause.

 


I will post on "Back Porch" for donations and potential bidders as well once we work out more details.

 


[SIZE=18pt]So what do you all think???[/SIZE]

 


Hey...I just had an idea...I wonder if we all posted auctions under one acct. name?...that might be easier.

 


Something like "Nikki's Filly Fund" ...but I don't know? you have to fill out some personal info when you register? Hmmmm?

 


*[SIZE=14pt]Any Idea's ??[/SIZE]*

 








 

 

 






lovinarabs said:


> I don't have anything to donate, just sent the results of the last tack room cleaning for a fun auction at the rescue we adopted the donkey boys from. But I'll get the old checkbook out when you get this baby up and running. Great idea and for a wonderful person too.


  






: She is a wonderful peep!


----------



## GMAMINIS (Mar 8, 2007)

I AM FREINDS WITH NIKKI AND I KNOW WHAT SHE HAS BEEN GOING THRU WITH THIS WHOLE THING. I PLAN TO HELP HER ANYWAY I CAN TO GET HER HORSES VACCINATED AND WELL AGAIN ALSO. YOU GUYS ARE GREAT FOR HELPING HER OUT LIKE THIS. :aktion033: :aktion033: I HOPE EVERYONE GETS WELL SOON!


----------



## Chico (Mar 8, 2007)

I would be happy to donate something too. Not sure what at this moment but I'll think of something.

Chico


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 8, 2007)

:aktion033: *[SIZE=14pt]ALL[/SIZE]* of you are ABSOLUTELY the best :aktion033:

I will register tomorrow and going through the process, I am sure I will find some quirks about what I need to do different. My plan is to create a UserName/Password that we can all use to post our donations....

**You will have to PM me for the Password

OR

Email me with a download and I will post it for ya too



:

We have a *[SIZE=14pt]great[/SIZE] *group of Peeps here :aktion033:

As soon as I get the OK confirmation with the auction "UserName" etc...

I'll let you all know



:

:488: Hey...I think we might be "close" to ready!!

Thanks



: Teri


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 8, 2007)

You probably want this all under one account name with all funds being sent to one account. Preferably Nikki's I would guess. Everyone would send their descriptions and pictures to one person, who would set it up under one account. Then when the auction is won, that person is responsible for letting both parties know who to pay and where to send. The donator pays shipping. I would be willing to help if needed. Also, do we need to run this by MaryLou or someone first? If we did then it would be ear marked as a fund raiser and that might make proceeds better!

I am set up for four items I think! Probably can scrape up a few more!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 8, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]i don't know what to say




: , you guys are sooo wonderful. thank you to all of you that have already helped out and now i see you posting to do more. thank you to EVERYONE for thinking of us and wanting to help.



: Nikki and Critters [/SIZE]*


----------



## Shari (Mar 9, 2007)

i did not know Nikki needed help...she never said anything in our talks.

Will see what I can dig up. I have some gently used big horse rain sheets....

Who would I send them too for the auction?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 9, 2007)

OK...I just registered...it was a snap



: 

However I found out that we CANNOT post auctions for others...

so we will have to all register and post our own items. (we would need to register anyway to place a bid)

Remember registration is easy....and if you don't have a picture to post...just describe it the best you can (this is done all the time)

Also the accounts are pending at first waitng for Admin. approval....this could take 3 days.

Everyone who wants to post or bid on something for the auction should start the process soon if you are not registered all ready.

:aktion033: [SIZE=14pt]I just got approved :aktion033: WoW...that was fast



: [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 9, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> OK...I just registered...it was a snap
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok for me you will have to be a lot more specific... i have no idea what you are even talking about, auction site? so please walk me through it step by step


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 9, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Susan...it is right here



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Go to the main forum page...and just below the header there is a section called..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*LB last Chance Auctions....click on here and then you will find near the top "Register"*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I am going to post an auction tomorrow/this weekend and see how that goes and report back to everyone.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I am thinking at this point we can start posting our auctions next week.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I don't have a time table...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Everybody...post here when you get signed up and if you are ready to post your auctions.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]**I will post on Back Porch when we are ready with our auctions...*that we need biders* :aktion033: and donations of items for auctions if they wish.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]***If any of you have Q'ssss just post them and I'll try to help...I am learning along with you all too



: Teri[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 9, 2007)

I went on the auction site and went through a mock listing (it's easy)...this is what I learned..

#1 Choose a Category

#2 Title & Description

#3 Listing Price....*Shipping fee

*Shipping Fee...One of our perks should be "Free Shipping" this will hopefully bring on more biders and higher bids.

If we were to charge shipping? ...it would get complicated because I am sure most will pay with Pay Pal and I don't want to have Nikki on her end send shipping reimbursements back to everyone.

Let me know what you think...I need to hear from you guys



: 

**Another potential problem...we have many friends/members in Canada and along with shipping they want to know where you want to ship?

I will gladly ship to Canada...but there is NO WAY I can with plants & bulbs...I will have other items though that I will gladly ship there.

Susan's donation sounds VERY heavy....that could be VERY costly to send to Canada...so you guys keep these things in mind



: 

Please let me know what you all are thinking....hey we are all going to be experts on fundraising auctions after this is all said and done



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks, i went to the auction place and i guess i am already registered  it seems now that i remember my daughter wanted to buy something on the auction but sin e she was not 18, they wouldn't let her register herself, so i did it and she got her stuff through mine...

anyway i will have to play with listing now!

as for shipping, anywhere in the US i can use one of the USPS flat rate boxes and it's only $8.10 no matter how heavy. i can fit up to THREE butterflies in one box so i love this. not sure about Canada however! but i don't mind either offering free shipping OR, charging shipping but letting Nikki keep that along with the cost of the item. that way she would get more...

and another good thing, so far i have gotten a positive response to donating the overage for our "SSSHHHH Secret" to the "Nikki filly fund" so once i have everything sorted out for that (hopefully Monday) i will be able to forward that additional donation to Nikki!! our forum members are just awesome!!! ~~~



: ~~~


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 9, 2007)

Susan, I just emailed you! :bgrin Teri~~ I have my items on the table, and I just took some pictures. We're getting closer. YES== LIl Beginnings members are GREAT! Corinne


----------



## Chico (Mar 9, 2007)

I've never done anything like this before so I have some questions. Stupid I'm sure, but I don't know. I found the auction spot and I think I understand the process. But, how does this work exactly? How does Nikki get the funds? How do folks know that this is what we're doing? Please explain.



: I like to make wreaths and I thought I could share a lavender wreath I made last summer. I've never done EBay or anything so I'm really backward.



:

Chico


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 9, 2007)

~~~~and another good thing, so far i have gotten a positive response to donating the overage for our "SSSHHHH Secret" to the "Nikki filly fund" so once i have everything sorted out for that (hopefully Monday) i will be able to forward that additional donation to Nikki!! our forum members are just awesome!!! ~~~



: ~~~

Susan...you :aktion033: are so sweet



: that is so awesome


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 9, 2007)

Chico said:


> I've never done anything like this before so I have some questions. Stupid I'm sure, but I don't know. I found the auction spot and I think I understand the process. But, how does this work exactly? How does Nikki get the funds? How do folks know that this is what we're doing? Please explain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT Q ... I feel foolish that I am just assuming you all know



: sorry !

After you sign-up to the LB auction site AND when you list your your item...

you will have an option on how you want to get paid?

Most ..I am sure will go through Pay Pal (Nikki has a Pay Pal acct) so you have them forward it to Nikki's PayPal acct.

IF...they want to pay by other means...check...Money Order.. etc... it would be sent to Nikki OR Me ( I would forward it to Nikki )

As for people knowing about the auction....I will post it on the Back Porch & Mini Horse Forum...when we get it together.

We have a great group of people here and I think that our auctions will be successful.

We can also bid on the auctions as well....and HOPEFULLY more auction donations will be made.

***Another point I want to make is...when we do post an Auction.... make sure [SIZE=12pt]*"Nikki"[/SIZE] is in the title*

that way when anyone goes to the auction site...they can type in "NIKKI" in the *"search"* and find all the auctions for her cause.

Does this make sense you guys...please let me know?

I am hitting the hay...we have a long day tomorrow.



:

I'll be back on later tomorrow (Saturday)

*Chico...I will PM you tomorrow



Teri


----------



## Chico (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Thanks for the contact Teri!

Chico


----------

